# Buckle collar or snap collar?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We use the slip-on collar, but my two don't wear collars unless they're going somewhere. The breakaway collars are supposed to be safer.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

My Girl has a snap on collar and a Breakaway Collar and a Choke Chain and a Prong Collar I could go about her LED Collars that light up and flash Red White and Blue at night as we are walking.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We prefer the buckle collars because one of our dogs used to always be able to unsnap the snap collars. I also think that the buckle ones are more secure while on a leash since they can't unsnap if the dog pulls too hard. We had Tucker in a snap collar when we first brought him home, but we got him a buckle one a week ago since the other one came unsnapped when he pulled on his leash too hard.


----------



## Softpaws (Apr 8, 2008)

Our breeder recommends a quick release collar. She also told us to remove all collars when dogs are playing. It is possible for dogs to get hung up in their collars when playing and choke to death. We use a quick release collar for tags and a easy walk harness when we leave the house. Otherwise our girl wears no collar in the house or the yard.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

In puppy play groups, buckles usually are not allowed. 

I had a GSD whose snap collar released twice while he was pulling on the leash. With Brady, though, I have always used the snap collar.

Many dogs have a full wardrobe of collars for different occasions.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've had both collars and the snap collar has actually broken at the snap closure on two different collars. We use a buckle collar now. I must admit that I leave Ike's on him at all times, but he's seldom alone. If we did leave him for any length of time, the collar comes off. My DH is funny about his being without ID...We did have a scare with Ike's collar when he was a pup. He looked into a cider jug full of pennies and the tags slipped into the jug and he became stuck. My daughter found him and removed the collar. The jug's been removed and He's never unattended with the collar on.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We tried a buckle collar once. It continually came un-done so we got rid of it.


----------



## Davis904 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, i think it would really matter what kind of personality your dog has when it comes to walks.
If the dog is more laid back, and dosent pull alot i think a snap on collar would be better, because if she / he isent pulling alot then you wouldent have to worry about it coming undone.
If your dog pulls alot during walks, use a buckle collar.
But thats just my take on it, of course i dont have a golden retriever.(yet )



Dave


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

That's funny about the puppy play group rule; in our puppy class they said we should use a buckle collar because the snap collar could come undone!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Snap collars are unreliable with Lucky...I've had one break on leash during his wild man spells. He doesn't wear any collar right now....


----------

